# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Problem Inkontinenz

## albert

Hallo, nach der RPE vor 11 Jahren und nach Reha und viel Beckenbodentr. waren tägl. 2 bis 3 Vorlagen notwendig.
Seit 2 Jahren brauche ich so ab Mittag bis abends alle ca. 3 Stunden eine Vorlage. Z.B. bei der wöchentl. Gymnastik-
Stunde oder bei einer ca 1-stündigen Wanderung ist eine Vorlage ziemlich voll. Gefühlsmäßig wird es immer mehr.

Ich trinke tägl. ca. 1,5 bis 2 L Tee/Kaffee/Wasser. Aus verschiedenen Berichten habe ich vom Einsatz eines Bandes
gelesen. Dazu meinte jedoch mein Urologe, daß dies wenig helfen würd. Ich habe nun die Frage, ob jemand  Erfahrung
mit diesem Band hat? Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung?
Danke für eure Beiträge.
Gruß Albert

----------


## Stefan1

Moin Albert,

Michi1 hat das gemacht und ist zufrieden.

----------


## Michi1

Stefan, das stimmt nicht ganz.
Mir wurde auch ein Band eingesetzt, total negativ. Nach ein paar Wochen habe ich mir dann einen künstlichen Schließmuskel implantieren lassen. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Du must dann erst auslösen beim pinkeln. Seit dem komme ich mir einer Einlage, die ich vorsichtshalber am Tag trage, aus. Ich habe sie schon zwei Jahre. Es ist die AMS 800.
Die OP ist die selbe wie die wenn wenn ein Band eingesetzt wird.

----------


## carloso

Hallo Mich1
In welchen Krankenhaus hast du das machen lassen. Ich weis das du in Regensburg warst aber nicht welches Krankenhaus.

Gruss Karl

----------


## carloso

Hallo Michi1
Hat sich erledigt habe es bei dir in myprostate gelesen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## alf1910

Hallo,

nach TURP vor 3 Jahren sowie Bestrahlung und Hormonentzug (3-Monats-Spritze) bei Gleason 9 ging es nach einiger Zeit mit der Kontinenz ganz leidlich. Nun hatte ich festgewachsene Urinsteine in der Prostata, die chirurgisch entfernt werden mussten. Seitdem ist es mit der Kontinenz aus. Ich brauche 3-4 Tena Pants pro Tag, je nachdem wie viel ich trinke. Trinken müsste ich 3 Liter am Tag eben wegen der Steinprophylaxe. Jetzt hatte ich eine Beratung in der Uniklinik (Urotherapie). Die erste Maßnahme war die Anprobe eines Kondom Urinals. Das ist ein Kondom mit Schlauchanschluss. Die ersten 2 Tage sind schon mal super, ich bin begeistert trotz Beinbeutel. Die Lebensqualität steigt erheblich.

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere die gleichen massiven Inkontinenzprobleme und stöhnt über Vorlagen und Pants, also alle aufsaugenden Artikel, genau wie ich. Da kann ich gern ausführlichere Auskunft geben. Wenn schon jemand länger Erfahrung mit diesen Teilen hat wäre ich für einen Beitrag hier dankbar.

Gruß
Ede

----------


## Michi1

Ede, schau mal in mein Profil. Da siehst du wie es mit gegangen ist und was ich alles unternommen habe.

----------


## alf1910

Danke, Michi1, für deine Antwort. Ich bin ja nicht total operiert, deshalb hoffe ich auf noch auf Besserung und schrecke vor solchen Maßnahmen noch zurück, Allerdings geht die Inkontinenz mit der Zeit aufs Gemüt!

Ich hoffe, dass du mit der Spritze jetzt dein PSA im Zaum halten kannst! Bei mir ist das glücklicherweise so.

----------


## Michi1

Nach der ersten Spritz war es ja so das eine Wirkung zu sehen war, wies weiter geht? Die Hoffnung stirbt zu Letzt.

----------


## alf1910

Ich bin ja bestrahlt worden und habe gleichzeitig mit der Hormonbehandlung begonnen. Letztlich weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob das eine oder das andere hilft. Die Nebenwirkungen ohne Testesteron sind nicht schön. Schlappheit, fehlende Libido (die Impotenz ist dir dann egal), Gewichtszunahme, Schweißausbrüche, letzteres ist noch das harmloseste. Für die Muskeln und das Gewicht solltest du rechtzeitig was tun. Weniger essen und Training wenn es geht.

----------


## Michi1

Mit Gewicht habe ich auch noch kein Problem. Da ich schon mal 35 Kg mehr gewogen habe weiß ich wie ich mich verhalten muss. Das ist schon 35 Jahre her.

----------

